# My score



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Your score has little to do with it. Now they know you're not a drooling idiot. Have you had your interview yet? That's what really matters, it's where they make sure you're not a stuttering idiot or just weird in general.


----------



## DCOR (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes i had my interview and then got a call saying i got in to the apprenticeship. About 15 minutes after i sign all the paperwork i got a call from them saying they had made an administrative error and i was not next on the list. He told me to go to the ce program while o wait to see if i get into the apprenticesh.ip


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Test score, background check, and how well you come off in person is what matters. Then come sthe drug test...


----------



## DCOR (Jul 31, 2016)

LOL.... I did the application then testing then interview then drug test then got a call then signed the papers then got another call saying they made a mistake and im not next on the list.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

How the hell do you enter the ce program as an unindentured apprentice? What a sham


----------



## DCOR (Jul 31, 2016)

No clue.... I just followed the steps. Is the ce program the same as the cw program?


----------



## DCOR (Jul 31, 2016)

Is it possible they want me to start the cw program just to see how well i work?


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

Do you have something on your background or did you fail your drug test? not sure why they wouldn't just tell you that...but an administrative error sounds like they're blowing smoke


----------



## DCOR (Jul 31, 2016)

Jay82304 said:


> Do you have something on your background or did you fail your drug test? not sure why they wouldn't just tell you that...but an administrative error sounds like they're blowing smoke


Definetly sounds strange to me and who ive talked too about it says they dont make errors. I had a dui on my driving record that they were converned about.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jay82304 said:


> Do you have something on your background or did you fail your drug test? not sure why they wouldn't just tell you that...but an administrative error sounds like they're blowing smoke




True, if you signed everything and was told you were in id be pissed right now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOR (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah, im super mad about it. Seems like they should have taken me in no matter what after that. I have a good shot to get into the labor union but really wanted to start as an electrician. I could try the cw, but its such a low pay and i have a family to think about.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I would go talk to the director of the apprentice training and tell him what happened.


----------



## DCOR (Jul 31, 2016)

Think that might help? I was thinking of doing that because the other people i have talked to dont really give me clear answers and i dont understan why.


----------



## DCOR (Jul 31, 2016)

Jay82304 said:


> I would go talk to the director of the apprentice training and tell him what happened.


I called him today and he said they made a mistake and my chances of getting into the apprenticeship are not good this year or next year. The only chance i have is to try the cw program for a year and re interview for the apprenticeship with some experience under my belt. I called the labor union too and he said its not looking good to get in this year. I gotta figure out something.


----------



## OldRookie (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow. That's a very unfortunate situation. The ball's in your court now. You can either start in the CW program, stay dedicated, show up everyday with a good attitude and work hard, or you can give up now. 

If the door's wide open for you to enter the CW program, and if you're willing to endure what it takes as a CW to work your way towards the apprenticeship, then my advice would be to take it. Believe me, by the time you schedule you're next interview, word will get back to the interviewing committee on what type or of worker you are. And believe me, people talk. So basically, your work ethic will speak for itself.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DCOR said:


> I called him today and he said they made a mistake and my chances of getting into the apprenticeship are not good this year or next year. The only chance i have is to try the cw program for a year and re interview for the apprenticeship with some experience under my belt. I called the labor union too and he said its not looking good to get in this year. I gotta figure out something.


Are you currently employed?

What would you lose if anything taking the cw slot?


----------



## DCOR (Jul 31, 2016)

Im just worried about the pay and losing my current insurance. Im worried it might not be good for my family. On the other hand..... Getting my foot in the door and showing them what i am capable of could work out for the best. Im worried because its not a for sure thing i get into the apprenticeship. I have duis on my driving record and they didnt like that. It was three years ago, but its going to be on my record until 2026. Think they would take me in even tho thats on my record? I have a valid liscence and its all legit.


----------



## Jstevens25 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello, I'm in IBEW 569 and got my interview score of 86% today. The receptionist said it may or may not be good enough to get called in for orientation. If not, is it possible to take your interview score to a different IBEW Union local? Or do you need to reapply and start the whole process over again? Thank You I'm excited to start working.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jstevens25 said:


> Hello, I'm in IBEW 569 and got my interview score of 86% today. The receptionist said it may or may not be good enough to get called in for orientation. If not, is it possible to take your interview score to a different IBEW Union local? Or do you need to reapply and start the whole process over again? Thank You I'm excited to start working.


Welcome aboard first of all! Yes, you'd have to reapply at a different local.


----------



## Jstevens25 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you! I will keep you posted if I get selected or need to to reinterview to improve my score. In the meantime I am getting in better shape, working and looking for some trade related classes in the area to enroll in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jstevens25 said:


> Thank you! I will keep you posted if I get selected or need to to reinterview to improve my score. In the meantime I am getting in better shape, working and looking for some trade related classes in the area to enroll in.


You're welcome. There is a thread on here with a list of free online classes, always an option that helps.


----------

